# smell of canvas



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

It's funny how smells and sounds are associated with a particular activity. For example, when we were kids, my parents had this huge 13 X 10 canvas tent. Whenever I smell canvas, I still think about camping and those days so long ago.

The other thing that comes to mind is the "ping" on the canvas when it rains. I can still imagine myself sleeping inside that old tent as though it were today.

When we were kids, we envied the people with house trailers and tent trailers because everything about the tent seemed to be so much work. But it is strange that those things are what makes the memories.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I know what you mean. We camped for years in a large canvas tent and I will never forget that smell either. 

The other thing that sticks out to me is the perculator coffee pot. We got one for our camper because thats a fond memory I have from camping as a youngin, every morning waking up to the sound of the perculator making coffee.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> The other thing that sticks out to me is the perculator coffee pot. We got one for our camper because thats a fond memory I have from camping as a youngin, every morning waking up to the sound of the perculator making coffee.


That is so comical about that perculator. One time when my husband and I were in this antique store, they had one in real good condition so I bought it. It just sits in the closet and we never use it because neither my husband nor I can drink coffee.

So everytime my husband sees it, he says, "what the heck do we have to keep this thing for".

And I always say the same thing. "You just need one when you are camping."


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

It is really deep down in my memory tha small in the camps . Any way I will say it good . I love the smell in the camps . This is how it should be .


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I hated to see my old canvas tent pass on through the years. It was like a family heirloom it seemed. One thing is for sure, you dont ever forget the smell of them later on in life, never thought about it, but its true now that you mentioned it.


----------

